# I really could use some help from someone please



## DAWGPOUND (Jul 25, 2011)

I have rooted many phones in my history and I know a lot of guys get mad that people don't search for answers before asking. I have looked to the best of my ability. I recently had a stroke that has affected my vision and makes my thinking cloudy at times. I turned my phone on and had a # symbol in my notification bar to update my superuser. I hit the wrong option and it tried to update my recovery. Now I have the yellow triangle saying that Verizon has detected unauthorized software on my phone. I really hope there is a fix for this and that someone would be so kind as to help me find a way to restore my phone, hopefully one that is not to difficult as I do become confused easily. I really want to Thank you for your time and help


----------



## DAWGPOUND (Jul 25, 2011)

I finally got it fixed


----------

